# Weiher Wasserqualität verbessern



## gründler (17. November 2012)

Hi Leute,
folgendes: Ich habe einen kleinen Weiher ca. 30m Länge und 15m Breite. die Tiefe beträgt so ca. 2m, außer an einem Ufer, welches aber komplett mit Schilf zugewachsen ist. dort hat es ca. 0,50-1m tiefe. Mein Plan ist es das Schilf auszureisen (manches auch ausbaggern) und die Wasserqualität zu verbessern. Das Wasser ist bräunlich, die Sichttiefe ist auch nicht besonders hoch und Pflanzen gibt es außer Schilf glaub ich nicht (Boden ist außer in den tieferen Stellen schlammfrei). Besatz: 3 - 4 Karpfen, Schleien, 1 - 2 Döbel und unmengen von Rotaugen und Rotfedern. Jetzt meine Frage: hättet ihr Ideen, wie ich die Wasserqualität verbessern könnte??
Ich habe schon einige Freunde gefragt, die sagten, ich sollte mal Muscheln und Bachflohkrebse reinsetzten. 
Kann das helfen? 
- sollte ich einen Auslauf bauen? (daneben fließt ein Bach) 
- sollte ich Fische oder anderes Getier einsetzten, und wenn    ja, welche?
- habt ihr mit so etwas schon einmal Erfahrungen gemacht?
Könnt ihr mir bitte weitere Tipps geben...

Danke im Vorraus
Petri Grundler


----------



## Endmin (18. November 2012)

*AW: Weiher Wasserqualität verbessern*

Also ich würde den Bach so umleiten, dass ständig neues Wasser nachkommt und das alte Wasser abfließen kann. Das würde die Wasserqualität auf alle Fälle verbessern. Denn wenn ständig neues frisches Wasser nachkommt, wird das Wasser nach einiger Zeit auch klarer. Wasserpflanzen würde ich nicht entfernen. Schließlich reinigen die Pflanzen auch das Wasser. Das sieht man immer an Naturteichen im Garten ganz gut. Hier sagt man ca 1/3 der Fläche Regenerationszone mit Pflanzen.

gruß Tim


----------



## Skarne (18. November 2012)

*AW: Weiher Wasserqualität verbessern*

Moin Grundler,
Kann mich Endmin nur anschließen: ein Durchlauf durch  den Teich wäre optimal (wenn der Bach nicht durch landwirtschaft oder so  stark überdüngt ist). Wasserpflanzen sind auf jeden Fall gut um dem  Gewässer Nährstoffe zu entzeihen und damit die Wasserqualität zu  verbessern. Natürlich stört der Schilf und fördert auch die Verlandung.  Ich würde einen Teil des Schilf stehenlassen und dann gelegentlich teilweise  abschneiden(Stichwort Nährstoffentzug). Du solltest auch gezielt  Unterwasserpflanzen einbringen. Sie produzieren sehr viel Sauerstoff.  Wenn es zuviele sind einfach Ernten und wieder weniger Nährstoffe im  Teich. Theoretisch sind Muscheln ideale Wasserfilter, aber es bedarf schon ner Menge Muscheln um so einen Teich zu reinigen. Würde aber auf jeden  fall ein paar einbringen, vielleicht gleich noch ein paar Bitterlinge um eine Vermehrung sicherzustellen.
Bachflohkrebse  zu gewässereinigung hab ich noch nicht gehört. Die haben einen hohen Sauerstoffbedarf und sind nur gelegentlich in  stehenden Gewässern zu finden. 
Gruß
Skarne


----------



## Angelzwerg (18. November 2012)

*AW: Weiher Wasserqualität verbessern*



Endmin schrieb:


> Also ich würde den Bach so umleiten...


Hallo Endmin!
Meines Wissens nach ist das Umleiten von Gewässern laut Bundesgesetz (Wasserhaushaltsgesetzt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne |kopfkrat) verboten. Sprich: man darf den Bach nicht so einfach in den Weiher umleiten!

@ TE:
Viel kann ich zu deiner Frage nicht sagen, allerdings ist es so, dass Muscheln das Wasser filtern, und das nicht gerade wenig!
MfG Angelzwerg


----------



## Sneep (19. November 2012)

*AW: Weiher Wasserqualität verbessern*

Hallo,

wenn ich die Wasserqualität verbessern möchte, muss ich doch zunächst wissen, wie die Wasserwerte zur Zeit sind.
Erst dann sehe ich, wo man ansetzen muss.
Eine bräuliche Verfärbung sagt nichts über die Qualität aus.

Das Entfernen des Schilfgürtels wäre die dümmste denkbare Maßnahme. Schilfpflanzen geben über ihre Wurzeln Sauerstoff ins Wasser. Dadurch können sich hier Bakterien ansammeln, die organisches Material zersetzen, bis es als Nitrat vorliegt. Dieses wird vom Schilf als Dünger aufgenommen.

Muscheln und Flohkrebse helfen nur scheinbar.  Muscheln filtern erhebliche Mengen an Wasser und Flohkrebse fressen das Laub und tote Fische. Dabei entnehmen sie aber keine Nährstoffe. Diese verbleiben im Wasser und führen gleich wieder zu mehr Algenwachstum.

Damit wir hier mit deinem Problem weiter kommen, prüfe zunächst, ob es überhaupt ein Probleme gibt und wenn ja, in welchem Bereich.

SNeeP


----------



## Skarne (19. November 2012)

*AW: Weiher Wasserqualität verbessern*

Moin,
Wollte hier niemanden Anstiften. Hab das mit den Zulauf aus Bächen aber schon des öfteren bei Fischteichen gesehen, ist das generell Verboten? Kann mich Sneep nur anschließen, die Nährstoffe(Ausscheidungen der Bewohner, Düngereste und andere organische Abbauprodukte) müssen wieder aus dem Wasser raus. Das gelingt am besten und auch am natürlichsten durch Pflanzen. Aber ich glaube trotzdem, dass zuviel Schilf die Verlandung beschleinigen würde, was in einem relativ kleinen Teich auch ein Problem wäre. Deshalb mein Vorschlag mit den Unterwasserpflanzen, die man dann gelegentlich auch Teilweise entfernen kann, um die von den Pflanzen eingebauten Nährstoffe zu entziehen(naja und Platz zum Angeln zu haben natürlich). Aber ohne Wasserwerte ist dass natürlich nur leeres Gerede. Ich bin zwar kein Fachmann für Fischwirtschaft kenne mich aber in Gewässerökologie ganz gut aus. Ich denke wenn du mal pH-Wert, die Wasserhärte und den Nitratgehalt bestimmen würdest, könnte man schon gute Aussagen treffen. Eventuell würde sogar schon ein einfacher Multiindikatorstreifen aus der Aquaristik einen ersten Anhaltspunkt liefern, die ermitteln für alle Gängigen Wasserwerte einen ungefären Wert. Vielleicht noch ein paar Bilder um einzuschätzen welche äußeren Faktoren eine Rolle spielen (stärke der Wassertrübung, Beschattung des Gewässers, Ausmaße des Schilfgürtels, etc.).

@ Sneep:
Rein intressehalber, gibt es Flohkrebse die in einem wahrscheinlich zumindest relativ nährstoffreichen Teich zurechtkommen?

Gruß
Skarne


----------



## smithie (19. November 2012)

*AW: Weiher Wasserqualität verbessern*



Skarne schrieb:


> Hab das mit den Zulauf aus Bächen aber schon des öfteren bei Fischteichen gesehen, ist das generell Verboten?


Du musst Dir das wasserrechtlich genehmigen lassen...



> Kann mich Sneep nur anschließen, die Nährstoffe(Ausscheidungen der Bewohner, Düngereste und andere organische Abbauprodukte) müssen wieder aus dem Wasser raus. Das gelingt am besten und auch am natürlichsten durch Pflanzen.


Pflanzen entnimmst Du ja natürlicherweise nicht dem Gewässer. Effektiv entnehmen kannst Du Nährstoffe gebunden als Fischbiomasse.


----------



## feko (19. November 2012)

*AW: Weiher Wasserqualität verbessern*

Ist denn nur Wasser entnehmen verboten,oder auch Wasser einleiten?
Vermutlich...denn sonst,wenn der Teich den gleichen Pegelstand wie der Bach hat,bzw den immer ausgleicht,kann man ja Wasser ableiten,und es fließt automatisch nach,ohne aktiven Zufluß.
Kann man denn rein optisch erkennen das das wasser mies ist,gabs schon Fischsterben,oder müffelt es im Sommer?
vg


----------



## Endmin (19. November 2012)

*AW: Weiher Wasserqualität verbessern*

Ja da habt ihr recht! Es ist verboten einen Bachlauf umzuleiten. Einfach mal bei der zuständigen Behörde nachfragen. 
Man muss ja nicht den kompletten Bach umleiten. Es kann ja schon reichen, wenn man ein Abflussrohr von dem Bach zu deinem Weiher führt. Aber wie gesagt, erst nachfragen.

gruß Tim


----------



## Angelzwerg (19. November 2012)

*AW: Weiher Wasserqualität verbessern*



Endmin schrieb:


> Ja da habt ihr recht! Es ist verboten einen Bachlauf umzuleiten. Einfach mal bei der zuständigen Behörde nachfragen.



So isses!
Ich hab noch mal nachgeguckt und folgendes gefunden:
Wasserhaushaltsgesetz:



> § 9 Benutzungen
> (1) Benutzungen im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind
> 1. das Entnehmen und Ableiten von Wasser aus oberirdischen Gewässern,





> § 11 Erlaubnis-, Bewilligungsverfahren
> (1) Erlaubnis und Bewilligung können für ein Vorhaben, das nach dem Gesetz über die
> Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung einer Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung unterliegt, nur in einem Verfahren erteilt
> werden, das den Anforderungen des genannten Gesetzes entspricht.
> ...



Wenn ich das Ganze richtig interpretiert habe, dann steht in den Zitaten aus dem Wasserhaushaltsgesetz das, was auch schon gesagt wurde!
MfG Angelzwerg


----------



## gründler (19. November 2012)

*AW: Weiher Wasserqualität verbessern*

Zuerst mal Danke, für die vielen Antworten!
Das mit dem "Auslauf" ist so: es führt ein kleiner Grundwassergraben von dem Bach raus, über unser Grundstück und neben unserem Weiher vorbei. So würde ich doch das Wasser nicht direkt aus dem Bach ableiten, oder?
Ich war gestern mal mit Wathose und Stock unterwegs, und habe festgestellt, dass doch mehr Schlamm im Wasser enthalten ist. nämlich oftmals von 35cm... Ich hab mir überlegt, ob ich den nicht mit einer Schlammpumpe herauspumpen kann, da wo es geht und dort dann Wasserpflanzen einsetzte. 
Fischsterben gab es noch nie und die Felder rundherum werden auch nicht landwirtschaftlich benutzt. (rundherum ist vieles mit Schilf zugewachsen)
Ich werde spätestens im Frühjahr mit einem Freund die Werte messen und dann jenachdem, wie sie ausfallen Maßnahmen ergreifen. Denn ich finde es viel zu schade das Gewässer einfach so zuwachsen zu lassen.
Was haltet ihr davon, ein oder zwei Hechte hineinzusetzten, damit die Anzahl der kleinen Weisfische zurückgeht?
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das mit den Anhängen funktioniert hat...;+ wenn doch sind es drei Handybilder, welche ihn von außen zeigen.
Gruß Grundler :g


----------



## mcl (28. November 2012)

*AW: Weiher Wasserqualität verbessern*

Seh kein Bild. Falls du die Bilder aufm rechner hast kannst se auch über abload.de oder so hochladen. 

Wasserquali kannst doch auch etz noch testen. Wär vllt auch ganz gut. Dann hast ne probe im winter und kannst se im sommer mal vergleichen bei ner neuen probe.

Bin ja selbst nur angler aber wenn des wasser nur trüb is kanns ja auch sein dass da nicht nur ein zwei karpen rumschwimmen sondern paar mehr. Die würden, wie auch die schleien, hauptverantworlich sein für die trübung.

Was bitterlinge bringen solln wenn Muscheln drin sind weiss ich nicht. Der bitterling braucht zwar die Muschel aber die muschel nimmt doch jeden Wirt soviel ich weiss.

Des Schilf darfst soviel ich weiss, man korrigiere mich falls falsch, ned wegmachen, da es unter naturschutz steht. Man darf es nur zurechtschneiden, und das auch nur im winter.

Mit dem Bach weiss ich ned. Da solltest auf jeden Fall mal die Ämter bemühen!


----------

